# Keys to Success on Nardil



## mr t (Jan 28, 2010)

Despite what the package label says on Nardil do not start you're dosage at 60mg. This will give you a ton of side effects.

Also if you are having side effects at a certain dosage, drop down 15mg for a couple weeks and then bump it back up and chances are the side effects will not reoccur.

The doctor who I currently see has won top 100 psychiatrist award for the past 12 years. He had me initally start at 15mg for 3-4 days, then up to 30mg for a week, adding 15mg each week until I reached 60mg.

The side effects I had from Nardil at this dosage were inorgasmia, low blood pressure, and insomnia. He had me drop down to 45mg from 60mg because of the low blood pressure problem. I mainly stay at 45mg most of the time now and have ZERO side effects. I occasionally bump it back up to 60mg if i feel i need a boost and have not experienced any of the side effects i initally did at 60mg.

Also, if you are not getting enough anxiety relief on Nardil after being at full dose for a while try adding *Lyrica*. Lyrica causes increased levels of GABA and Nardil will prevent the breakdown of it.

I am currently at 45mg Nardil- been taking nardil for 9 months
and 100mg lyrica.

Lyrica also greatly helps with insomnia if that is an issue you are dealing with


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

mr t said:


> Despite what the package label says on Nardil do not start you're dosage at 60mg. This will give you a ton of side effects.
> 
> Also if you are having side effects at a certain dosage, drop down 15mg for a couple weeks and then bump it back up and chances are the side effects will not reoccur.
> 
> ...


Mr t!!!! How have you been?? How's your anxiety doing?


----------



## mr t (Jan 28, 2010)

good. still anxiety free


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for making this thread mr t! So you find 45 is a good enough dosage for you? What's the highest you went? Sorry I hope you don't mind me picking your brain. Did u get daytime tiredness? And if so how did u fight it. Also what's lyricas sister compound, is it neorontin? I have access to that, would that work? And how would lyrica/neurontin effect tiredness? Any other general advice you can give? B6 supplements? Excersize? How u take your dosage? Sorry I'm really excited lol got a million questions for ya


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

Can you tell me about the before and after? What it was like when it finally started working? I love the success stories. So inspiring!


----------



## mr t (Jan 28, 2010)

I dont get any tiredness, and yes 45mg is an adequate dosage for me. I was having good anxiety relief and then decided to try lyrica for better sleep and extra anxiety relief. Because i worked myself up slowly on nardil my side effects were minimal. I dont have any now


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

mr t said:


> I dont get any tiredness, and yes 45mg is an adequate dosage for me. I was having good anxiety relief and then decided to try lyrica for better sleep and extra anxiety relief. Because i worked myself up slowly on nardil my side effects were minimal. I dont have any now


 a man of few words lol.
what kind of difference did u notice since adding the lyrica?


----------



## mr t (Jan 28, 2010)

wxolue said:


> Can you tell me about the before and after? What it was like when it finally started working? I love the success stories. So inspiring!


When it first starts working it was very subtle. Id be in situations that would normally cause huge spikes in anxiety and cause me to freeze up and i would feel less anxiety and more comfortable in the situation. I didnt notice it in the moment bc it felt natural to be more social i guess. But later i would examine the situation and notice the difference . Then it seemed likr werk by week the improvements grew more substantial.

The strange thing about it is that u don't think "wow this is incredible, im sl happy i could celebrate". Its more like u feel like uve been in that state of mind ur whole life and its not a huge deal. Its really surreal.

The great thing that i feel separates nardil from all other drugs besides the obvious tremendous benefits is that ive *never* felt medicated. I feel like im not taking any medication. Being on ssris always made me feel numb, detached or tired.

I no longer deal with social anxiety and the only reason i come to the forums is to encourage ppl to try nardil. Ive tried all the ssris, and pretty much all the other antidepressants available. I was giving up hope so i turned to weed which made things better temporarily but majorly made things worse for me in the long run.

I wish more ppl would give nardil a shot. It seems like a ton pf ppl on here are very hesitant to try it for various reasons. Most pf that stuff is pver hyped big time.

Of course ppl on this forum have a hard time trying it because they are fearful, they all have anxiety problems!!

Sometimes in life u have to take risks or do something that is out of ur comfort zone. How many more ssris will u try? They are pretty much all the same, but retarded pdocs are switching ppl to one after another.

I am more than happy to answer questions and calm ppls fears about MAOIs. Ive only taken nardil, so my knowledge of parnate is much more limited.

Nardil should be first line drug for SA. Why try a ton of meds that jut dont cut it? The diet restrictions are overhyped abd outdated. Ive been on nardil for 9 months and its been the single most important decision in my life.

I put off taking nardil even thiugh i had the prescription for weeks because i was too scared to give it a try just like many of you. Ive been in the same position.

Give nardil a shot. Its time to enjoy life and give yourself some peace.

Feel free to contact me with further questions, live chat, whatever will help.

- mr t


----------



## mr t (Jan 28, 2010)

Oioioi123 said:


> mr t said:
> 
> 
> > I dont get any tiredness, and yes 45mg is an adequate dosage for me. I was having good anxiety relief and then decided to try lyrica for better sleep and extra anxiety relief. Because i worked myself up slowly on nardil my side effects were minimal. I dont have any now
> ...


Ha yea i type less when im on my phone. Lyrica can be considered a sister compound, it is more potent and many find it more effective. After adding lyrica the anxiety decrease and sense of calmness got even better. Not only SA but i was much calmer and things didnt bother me much, i was able to let things roll pff my back instead of getting worked up i guess u could say. It was substantial and would recommend adding lyrica to nardil for anyone. Very synergistic effect


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

mr t said:


> Ha yea i type less when im on my phone. Lyrica can be considered a sister compound, it is more potent and many find it more effective. After adding lyrica the anxiety decrease and sense of calmness got even better. Not only SA but i was much calmer and things didnt bother me much, i was able to let things roll pff my back instead of getting worked up i guess u could say. It was substantial and would recommend adding lyrica to nardil for anyone. Very synergistic effect


 awesome, anxiety is more my issue then depression so if i could augment with lyrica and stay on a lower dose of nardil thus less side effects that would be great, ill mention it to my doc. thanks mr t, and sorry but i gotta do this I PITY THA FOO!


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

mr t said:


> wxolue said:
> 
> 
> > Can you tell me about the before and after? What it was like when it finally started working? I love the success stories. So inspiring!
> ...


My only worry about it is eating out in restaurants.


----------



## mr t (Jan 28, 2010)

barry1685 said:


> mr t said:
> 
> 
> > wxolue said:
> ...


So ud rather live in fear of social situations bc of eating out at a restaurant? Dont order anything with aged cheeses, aged meats like salami or pepperoni and u are fine. Do u thibk i dont eat out at restaurants like anyone else? My diet has not changed since starting nardil.

Sorry if this comes across as harsh. Its just that worrying about eating out at restaurants being a reason not to take a life changing med is crazy. Eatkng out a restaurants has never een crossed my mind as a fear while taking nardil.

If its a big deal to you get a blood pressure reader from cvs and get prescribed nifepidine (spelling is probably off) which is emergency pill if ur blood pressure spikes


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

How's sex drive on nardil, nardil actually make your blood pressure lower eh?


----------



## Weston (Sep 23, 2006)

I can concur with Mr T on the benefit of Nardil. For me it was life changing. There were slight differences since the feeling for me was like someone suddenly flipped a light switch between feeling like it was having no benefit to a feeling I never had my whole life. Kind of like realizing that this was the way your supposed to feel. It probably wont make you an extrovert, but it gets rid of most of the irrational fears. Some anxiety is a normal part of life. 
The side effects are just as Mr T stated as you scale up the dose they can be pretty significant. Hypotension, constipation, anorgasmia and a few others. Dropping back the dose will get rid of them, but for me it wont work until I reach a threshold of 75 mg for about a week. Once it does work scaling back and finding the lowest effective dose gets rid of all the side effects.
As far as eating, you can eat almost anything you would probably normally eat but you have to be careful with aged cheeses mostly. I've had zero issues with pepperoni pizza, bottled beer, regular table type red wines. Just experiment with small amounts at first. Also be extremely careful with other medications. Seratonin syndrome is no joke. I had one episode and it was probably the worst experience of my life. That was on Parnate and not Nardil.


----------



## Weston (Sep 23, 2006)

GotAnxiety said:


> How's sex drive on nardil, nardil actually make your blood pressure lower eh?


Unless you have problems with your sex drive already it really doesn't effect your actual sex drive. It does cause anaorgasmia. If your a guy i guess there could be worse things than being with a girl and able to last a ridiculously long time. She probably wont complain.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

never really had that many orgasm any way's but does it numb the feeling as well like ssri? or lower the libido


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Weston said:


> I can concur with Mr T on the benefit of Nardil. For me it was life changing. There were slight differences since the feeling for me was like someone suddenly flipped a light switch between feeling like it was having no benefit to a feeling I never had my whole life. Kind of like realizing that this was the way your supposed to feel. It probably wont make you an extrovert, but it gets rid of most of the irrational fears. Some anxiety is a normal part of life.
> The side effects are just as Mr T stated as you scale up the dose they can be pretty significant. Hypotension, constipation, anorgasmia and a few others. Dropping back the dose will get rid of them, but for me it wont work until I reach a threshold of 75 mg for about a week. Once it does work scaling back and finding the lowest effective dose gets rid of all the side effects.
> As far as eating, you can eat almost anything you would probably normally eat but you have to be careful with aged cheeses mostly. I've had zero issues with pepperoni pizza, bottled beer, regular table type red wines. Just experiment with small amounts at first. Also be extremely careful with other medications. Seratonin syndrome is no joke. I had one episode and it was probably the worst experience of my life. That was on Parnate and not Nardil.


How is talking and socializing? Does it feel rewarding? I suffer from lack of enjoyment in talking, does nardil help?


----------



## zendog78 (Jan 27, 2010)

Make sure you check back in to this thread after 6 months and tell us how you decided to stop Nardil because of the massive weight gain, bowels that turn into a cement mixer and a slow return to something close to baseline with anxiety and or depression. 
As for the 45mg dose, I found 60mg to be the bare minimum to get a good effect. It seems to be that an effective dose is a dose that produces physical side effects.

I will interested to see what Dr Top100 does to counter the side effects because I tried everything from benzos to caffine to dexampethamine and anything that did work, I quickly became tollerant to.
My Dr now wants me to sign up for DBS = **** that.

LSD-25 gives me amazing relief for about 2 weeks
Psilocybin slightly less than that
Ketamine also really helped me but that was back in the days when it wasnt so hard to get hold of. New research supports using it for depression.

I think it says something about the site of psychiatry (and society) that doctors would choose experimental psycho-surgery before safe, well researched non toxic drugs such as the 3 I listed above. A sad state indeed


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

Mr t if I'm not mistaken as been on Nardil for quite a long time along with other members, remember just cause you couldn't handle the side effects or the drug didn't work for you(or you didn't know how to work the drug) doesn't mean it's not for everyone, posts like yours scare people out of trying what might be a life saver of a medication for them. I'm at 75mg. Weight gain = take care of diet and take your lazy *** to exercise, taken care of. Bowel problems = eat a proper diet with plenty of fiber, fruits and veggies, take a laxative if necessary, taken care of. Loss of potency = as many long time Nardil users have suggested, vary your dosage, a few times a week drop your dosage down then go back up, taken care of



zendog78 said:


> Make sure you check back in to this thread after 6 months and tell us how you decided to stop Nardil because of the massive weight gain, bowels that turn into a cement mixer and a slow return to something close to baseline with anxiety and or depression.
> As for the 45mg dose, I found 60mg to be the bare minimum to get a good effect. It seems to be that an effective dose is a dose that produces physical side effects.
> 
> I will interested to see what Dr Top100 does to counter the side effects because I tried everything from benzos to caffine to dexampethamine and anything that did work, I quickly became tollerant to.
> ...


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

zendog78 said:


> Make sure you check back in to this thread after 6 months and tell us how you decided to stop Nardil because of the massive weight gain, bowels that turn into a cement mixer and a slow return to something close to baseline with anxiety and or depression.
> As for the 45mg dose, I found 60mg to be the bare minimum to get a good effect. It seems to be that an effective dose is a dose that produces physical side effects.
> 
> I will interested to see what Dr Top100 does to counter the side effects because I tried everything from benzos to caffine to dexampethamine and anything that did work, I quickly became tollerant to.
> ...


proper exercise and proper diet will help with the weight. it will also force your body to have more frequent bowel movements usually one a day before you have a chance to get all backed up. drinking alot of water will also help with the constipation. hell your suppose to be drinking a certain daily amount of water a day anyway.

ketamine..isnt that special k? i was offered that at a party once by a dude who said he worked at a vets office. dont they give that s**t to cats or something? i would say ditch all the illegal drugs even though studies shown they do help depression somehow go for a more natural approach that you have full control over and not having to go search for.


----------



## mr t (Jan 28, 2010)

zendog78 said:


> Make sure you check back in to this thread after 6 months and tell us how you decided to stop Nardil because of the massive weight gain, bowels that turn into a cement mixer and a slow return to something close to baseline with anxiety and or depression.
> As for the 45mg dose, I found 60mg to be the bare minimum to get a good effect. It seems to be that an effective dose is a dose that produces physical side effects.
> 
> I will interested to see what Dr Top100 does to counter the side effects because I tried everything from benzos to caffine to dexampethamine and anything that did work, I quickly became tollerant to.
> ...


I have been on nardil for 9 months now.

Weight gain has not been a problem for me, it never really increased my appetite too much.

Ive never had any constipation on nardil, i take zma (zinc-magnesium aspartate). Taking magnesium nightly helps with sleep and fights constipation.

Side effects of nardil generally subside overtime.

Nardil hasnt been shown to be toxic and i would choose it over shrooms, ketamine, and LSD for SA.

MAOIs have been studied far more, they are the first class of antidepressants.


----------



## mr t (Jan 28, 2010)

barry1685 said:


> Weston said:
> 
> 
> > I can concur with Mr T on the benefit of Nardil. For me it was life changing. There were slight differences since the feeling for me was like someone suddenly flipped a light switch between feeling like it was having no benefit to a feeling I never had my whole life. Kind of like realizing that this was the way your supposed to feel. It probably wont make you an extrovert, but it gets rid of most of the irrational fears. Some anxiety is a normal part of life.
> ...


Talking and socializing feels like its always been normal. We are social beings, generally the more we socialize and enjoy it, it will be rewarding. Yea i feel that it helps the motivation and enjoyment of it, but once u are comfortable socializing and doing things uve always had fear of with ease, ive found it very fullfilling.


----------



## mr t (Jan 28, 2010)

Oioioi123 said:


> Mr t if I'm not mistaken as been on Nardil for quite a long time along with other members, remember just cause you couldn't handle the side effects or the drug didn't work for you(or you didn't know how to work the drug) doesn't mean it's not for everyone, posts like yours scare people out of trying what might be a life saver of a medication for them. I'm at 75mg. Weight gain = take care of diet and take your lazy *** to exercise, taken care of. Bowel problems = eat a proper diet with plenty of fiber, fruits and veggies, take a laxative if necessary, taken care of. Loss of potency = as many long time Nardil users have suggested, vary your dosage, a few times a week drop your dosage down then go back up, taken care of.
> 
> I love this post!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

mr.t ..mr.t have you got more followers to add to the nardil flock on other sites? hows that going?


----------



## mr t (Jan 28, 2010)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> mr.t ..mr.t have you got more followers to add to the nardil flock on other sites? hows that going?


I wouldn't say its a flock or some sort of cult following lol.

This site is for SA sufferers and I no longer deal with SA because of nardil.

I come onto this site and see people trying to find solutions, and they are downtrodden because they have not found a medication that has worked for them.

I've been in that same situation and I know it feels hopeless after going through med after med that isnt giving people relief.

I post here to encourage people to give Nardil a shot if other meds have not given them the relief that they need an deserve. Dealing with SA if one of the toughest problems a person could have to go through.

I've talked multiple pychs (the one i see now, my dad, and others that my dad works with/knows of) and they all thought that what i was doing by informing other SA sufferers of my success with an MAOI was important. I'm not trying to glorify what I do, I am just trying to give back to sufferers of SA and give them hope that there IS a solution.

The sole goal of posting on here is to help people reach the point that I have with dealing with SA.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

no no you miss read me dude..you should be glorified. iam glorifying you lol. this site should pay you a commission for the gospel you spread. you got me on the stuff. i would not have known about it if it wasnt for you. i remember you told me you hop from site to site trying to tell people about it. you get much resistance from people there to or are people more open to it?


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

I have a question for Nardil users. When you felt the positive effects did it make you more talkative? Do people still consider you quiet? 

Also I think I'm going to lie to my new pdoc about having been on previous ssris/snris/tcas without success. I want to tell him I've been on Nardil but stopped because I thought I was fine but now I'm not. Sound like a good idea?


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

sometimes you got to do that man.


----------



## mr t (Jan 28, 2010)

barry1685 said:


> I have a question for Nardil users. When you felt the positive effects did it make you more talkative? Do people still consider you quiet?
> 
> Also I think I'm going to lie to my new pdoc about having been on previous ssris/snris/tcas without success. I want to tell him I've been on Nardil but stopped because I thought I was fine but now I'm not. Sound like a good idea?


Yea it made me more talkative. Without the anxiety im a pretty social person, not extremely extroverted tho.

I think the gaba effect from nardil calms the anxiety part but bc nardil also prevents breakdown of dopamine it gives a prosocial effect in that aspect.

I take nuvigil for a bigger dopamine boost and that really makes me more social.

Being quiet is not a bad thing barry. Some people are just like that anxiety or not. Feeling comfortable in your own skin and in social situations will no doubt make you more talkative, to what degree depends on your personality. Anxiety freezes up your brain almost and u cant think etc..

Ive read some testimonies of nardil users who were very quiet due to SA and once that anxiety is lifted they are as social as the average person.

I think that would be a good idea. You've told me multiple times about having a hard time getting Nardil from your docs. In this case id say do what it takes. Just read up on the drug and know the precautions and interactions. Best to be informed if the doc thinks u already know it all. I've probably explained to u most of what he would say about interactions etc.

Good luck Barry!


----------



## mr t (Jan 28, 2010)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> no no you miss read me dude..you should be glorified. iam glorifying you lol. this site should pay you a commission for the gospel you spread. you got me on the stuff. i would not have known about it if it wasnt for you. i remember you told me you hop from site to site trying to tell people about it. you get much resistance from people there to or are people more open to it?


I've checked out some other forums but only posted here. I started posted here bc this is the site i used to visit and was more familiar with it, its got a big following.

I planned on posting on other sites but life got busy. I am starting to get back into this forum now after months away from it. Im glad u mentioned the other sites bc thats something ive been needing to do!


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

mr t said:


> I've checked out some other forums but only posted here. I started posted here bc this is the site i used to visit and was more familiar with it, its got a big following.
> 
> I planned on posting on other sites but life got busy. I am starting to get back into this forum now after months away from it. Im glad u mentioned the other sites bc thats something ive been needing to do!


I go see my psych in middle of march I'm going to ask about both lyrica and nuvigil. What effects do you notice from the lyrica? And does it contribute to daytime tiredness? Also does it effect cognitive function, thanks to Nardil I don't have that overwhelming anxiety and panic anymore so for that reason alone I find it helps my cognition. I been takeing zopiclone for the insomnia and it works wonders but you said the lyrica helps with insomnia? I assume u take it before bed then?


----------



## mr t (Jan 28, 2010)

Oioioi123 said:


> mr t said:
> 
> 
> > I've checked out some other forums but only posted here. I started posted here bc this is the site i used to visit and was more familiar with it, its got a big following.
> ...


Lyrica + nardil basically kills all anxiety. I found myself even calmer and easier to just let things roll off my back. Taking lyrica boosts gaba release and then nardil prevents mao from breaking it down.

Yes definitely take it at night!! The first time i took 100mg i had the most amazing sleep in forever. Ive had insomnia problems prior to taking nardil.

If i were u i would start at lowest dose of 50mg. That might be enough to do the trick. I havent had daytime tiredness from it but i think its a fairlu common side effect at higher doses.

Cognitively i havent noticed a difference. If u have daytime tiredness from it i could see that effecting cognition.

At only 50mg i wouldnt worry too much about either of those side effects, its a very low dose.

I drink coffee or take nuvigil to help me stay focused but thats bc i have ADD primarily inattentive. Nuvigil is great for cognition and dopamine boost for anyone, really great drug.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

mr t said:


> barry1685 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question for Nardil users. When you felt the positive effects did it make you more talkative? Do people still consider you quiet?
> ...


Thanks so much for helping people know about Nardil and your experiences. I hope one day I can shake your hand for the help you give. I really hope I get prescribed this. I am living daily on drugs basically to help alleviate my anxiety.


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

barry1685 said:


> Thanks so much for helping people know about Nardil and your experiences. I hope one day I can shake your hand for the help you give. I really hope I get prescribed this. I am living daily on drugs basically to help alleviate my anxiety.


Dude pull the trigger on the Nardil! It freaking works man big time. Most of the negative posts you see on here are from people that didn't try it or those that were not informed on how to deal with the side effects and stuff. Trust me man this stuff this work! I'll tried all the other ****ty anti-depressants and Nardil blows em out of the water! And I haven't even hit the full benefits yet. Plain and simple it works! lol I know one of the self proclaimed anti Nardil people on here hasn't even tried it. Ironic. Allah would not approve lol


----------



## mr t (Jan 28, 2010)

Oioioi123 said:


> barry1685 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks so much for helping people know about Nardil and your experiences. I hope one day I can shake your hand for the help you give. I really hope I get prescribed this. I am living daily on drugs basically to help alleviate my anxiety.
> ...


Amen brotha!!


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

Giving prozac one more shot. My anxiety isn't even close to as bad as it has been in the past, but it's still not where I want it. If prozac doesn't work, I think I'm gonna give nardil a shot over the summer. I know my doc would be willing to give it to me since all the other stuff he's tried hasn't worked.

You guys have really motivated me to make that decision. Great thread right here.


----------



## mr t (Jan 28, 2010)

wxolue said:


> Giving prozac one more shot. My anxiety isn't even close to as bad as it has been in the past, but it's still not where I want it. If prozac doesn't work, I think I'm gonna give nardil a shot over the summer. I know my doc would be willing to give it to me since all the other stuff he's tried hasn't worked.
> 
> You guys have really motivated me to make that decision. Great thread right here.


Was prozac effective for u in the past?

If not theres a whole lot of reason to try it again. SSRIs just arent very effective when it comes to squashing SA.

*Think about giving nardil a shot now*. Its not even remotely scary as many ppl who are misinformed make it to be

Having lower baseline anxiety levels could mean u can acheive the benefits u need at a lower dose which means lower chance of side effects!

Saying things like it will kill u or ur bowels will turn to cement is laughable. Ive been on it for 9 months, best decision ive made. Inorgasmia and insomnia were only side effects i had at 60mg. Eventually dropped down to 45mg as a maintenance dose and i have no side effects at all. Not very scary is it?

If u started Nardil now u could feel leaps and bounds better much sooner instead of taking a drug which u already tried and proved ineffective!

Just give it some thought, by time u get off prozac again and let it get out of ur system u could already be experiences huge anxiety reduction from nardil.

I was the same way with luvox actually. It was only ssri that helped me markedly. I decided to give it one more shot after being off antidepressants for a few years. I hated the way i felt, zombie mode, and stopped after 4 days. Then made the best decision of my life and tried Nardil. It takes time to work just like other antidepressants. I probably started to notice it starting to kick in slightly around 3-4 weeks so its not too long before at least some relief.

Great thing about nardil is i never feel medicated. I can't tell at all as opposed to many other antidepressants ive tried. When u get full benefits, u will one happy person lol.

Either way, glad to hear u considering giving nardil a shot! Best of luck to you!


----------



## zendog78 (Jan 27, 2010)

Oioioi123 said:


> Mr t if I'm not mistaken as been on Nardil for quite a long time along with other members, remember just cause you couldn't handle the side effects or the drug didn't work for you(or you didn't know how to work the drug) doesn't mean it's not for everyone, posts like yours scare people out of trying what might be a life saver of a medication for them. I'm at 75mg. Weight gain = take care of diet and take your lazy *** to exercise, taken care of. Bowel problems = eat a proper diet with plenty of fiber, fruits and veggies, take a laxative if necessary, taken care of. Loss of potency = as many long time Nardil users have suggested, vary your dosage, a few times a week drop your dosage down then go back up, taken care of


Haha, Thanks for the advice, hey, why don't you read the Nardil FAQ I wrote some years ago

Nardil - The Gold Standard for treatment of Social Anxiety
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...andard-for-treatment-of-social-anxiety-82297/


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

zendog78 said:


> Haha, Thanks for the advice, hey, why don't you read the Nardil FAQ I wrote some years ago
> 
> Nardil - The Gold Standard for treatment of Social Anxiety
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...andard-for-treatment-of-social-anxiety-82297/


Thanks for the post, I am even more confident in Nardils abilitys after reading your thread. I believe your downward spiral could have been avoided and you could have stayed happy and effective on the Nardil. There's some vital tips you were missing that could have helped you that I got from people on Nardil 10-20 years.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Oioioi123 said:


> zendog78 said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, Thanks for the advice, hey, why don't you read the Nardil FAQ I wrote some years ago
> ...


What tips are those?


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

barry1685 said:


> What tips are those?


A lot of it has been said but one big one, to avoid "Nardil poopout" which doesn't even happen to a lot of people. You wanna drop your dose by like 15-30mg a couple times a week so your body doesn't get used to one dose, also another big tip I got was when an anxiety prone event is coming up take a higher dose for a few days before leading to the event. Then after the event drop back down, and also drug holidays. Go to a nice low dose for a week every once in a while. This is all to keep your body guessing and info I have gotten from people on Nardil 10-20 years or more who the Nardil is still working as good as day. For the constipation, metamucil(fibre) a few times a day and lots of water, also apparently takeing pro-biotics either pill form or the yogurt activia( yes yogurt is fine I eat it all the time) will help with bloat(excess gas hence nardil farts) and "Nardil belly" if it doesn't then digestive enzymes at meal time will. Got lots of others I have picked up from people, Nardil can be a freaking godsend, but it's a tricky med and one that doesn't just work for you without bad sides, you gotta work the drug if that makes sense. I've heard from many people Nardil and cardio go together like peanut butter and jelly too. Does it sound like a lot of work? Maybe. Is it worth it to be anxiety and depression free? ****ing right it is. Ask away if u got more advice, I got tips of my own and also I have spent hundreds of hours researching this med, searching boards and talking to longtime Nardil users


----------



## spartan7 (Feb 25, 2011)

*there is NO success nardil doesnt work for Social anxiety anymore since they took out active ingredients and sold it to phizer*
*works for depression tho*


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

spartan7 said:


> *there is NO success nardil doesnt work for Social anxiety anymore since they took out active ingredients and sold it to phizer*
> *works for depression tho*


Your an idiot and everyone knows it. Noone listens to you, why don't you go sedate yourself and go to school. There's tons of people Nardil is working for in regards to social anxiety including myself, dr, and mr t just to name 3 of recent on this forum. Dumbass


----------



## js367124 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey guys. Great thread very informative thank you for that. I very much want to try nardil as nothing else has helped my SA/Depresion. The problem is im having trouble finding a doc whos open minded enough to prescribe it. 

I am sorry to take this off track but does anyone know a doc in the NY, NJ, Conn, PA area that prescribes MAIOs?

I live in NYC but im willing to travel thats not a problem. I only know of Dr. Ivan Goldberg in NYC who is familiar with MAIOs but hes very expensive. Dont get me wrong I will glad pay the money but if there are other options out there would be very grateful for your guys help.

Feel free to PM me or just answer on here whether you know of any MAIO friendly docs . Thanks


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

All I can say is scam and lie like I have said in previous threads it's the only thing that worked for me



js367124 said:


> Hey guys. Great thread very informative thank you for that. I very much want to try nardil as nothing else has helped my SA/Depresion. The problem is im having trouble finding a doc whos open minded enough to prescribe it.
> 
> I am sorry to take this off track but does anyone know a doc in the NY, NJ, Conn, PA area that prescribes MAIOs?
> 
> ...


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Oioioi123 said:


> All I can say is scam and lie like I have said in previous threads it's the only thing that worked for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many tries did it take?


----------



## mr t (Jan 28, 2010)

spartan7 said:


> *there is NO success nardil doesnt work for Social anxiety anymore since they took out active ingredients and sold it to phizer*
> *works for depression tho*


Yea others and I have just fabricated these nardil success stories. Righttt :roll

*The active ingredients are the same.* Good try though! You are very well informed. :yes

They took out some of the inactive ingredients and people who had been on nardil before the switch had problems. but people starting after it changed have had good success.

Pfizer is not the only company that makes nardil. *I dont use the Pfizer brand.*

The Nardil i use is manufactured by *Gavis Pharmaceuticals*. The number stamped on the pill is *360*.

You can tell if it is the *Pfizer brand*, it has *270* on the pill.


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

barry1685 said:


> How many tries did it take?


Went to 2 doctors and was honest and got shut down, 1st doctor I went to and bull****ted it worked like a charm lol


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

how long until you noticed any affect that the lyrica was causing? could you explain the drop dosage technique to prevent fail. i read about that somewhere.


----------



## WISEguy (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm also curious about Lyrica, when I told my doc about it, he said it's not powerful enough for me and that I should stay with a low dose of Valium. The thing is that when I asked him about Lyrica I wasn't on MAOI, does it really make a difference being on Nardil and taking Lyrica ?


----------



## js367124 (Dec 30, 2010)

Oioioi123 said:


> Went to 2 doctors and was honest and got shut down, 1st doctor I went to and bull****ted it worked like a charm lol


Thats funny. This was one of the options I considered. Its actually the method I used to get a doctor to prescribe me testosterone and thyroid hormone. Because of my age it was very hard to find treatment for my hormonal problems and I often got flat out refused. The moment I started lieing and saying that I already was on such and such a medication and that I just wanted to switch doctors was when they started prescribing me what ever I asked for .

By the way getting my testosterone up and fixing my hypothyroidism had some pretty solid improvements in depresion, sociability and confidence/agresion. Its just simply not enough and though I feel better I know im still depressed and low in neuros across the board.

Anyway what kinda of lies did you use to get the doc to prescribe you the nardil. Did you say you were previously on it? or did you say u have tried every other med out there?

Thanks.


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

I pulled the old, I was on Nardil for a long time and felt I was better(I had never even seen nard) so I decided to come off and now I'm really depressed and In a bad spot. I really need to get back on the Nardil. After giving me a lecture about staying on meds when they are working he wrote me a prescription no questions asked. I told him I was on Nardil for years lol



js367124 said:


> Thats funny. This was one of the options I considered. Its actually the method I used to get a doctor to prescribe me testosterone and thyroid hormone. Because of my age it was very hard to find treatment for my hormonal problems and I often got flat out refused. The moment I started lieing and saying that I already was on such and such a medication and that I just wanted to switch doctors was when they started prescribing me what ever I asked for .
> 
> By the way getting my testosterone up and fixing my hypothyroidism had some pretty solid improvements in depresion, sociability and confidence/agresion. Its just simply not enough and though I feel better I know im still depressed and low in neuros across the board.
> 
> ...


----------



## zendog78 (Jan 27, 2010)

Haha, see my FAQ = scam it! 
Good on you! 
I am actually back on nardil as of today. 
I seem to have an ok period after I stop 
It lasting 1-4 months but always relapse 
At least it gives me a chance to drop the weight I gain.

Metamusal didn't help me. Movicol did a bit.
I reckon I might try getting it compounded too

I dunno, maybe I am more sensitive than others to
Side effects (I had to self catheterise more than once!)
All you can do is fight on right


----------



## mr t (Jan 28, 2010)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> how long until you noticed any affect that the lyrica was causing? could you explain the drop dosage technique to prevent fail. i read about that somewhere.


I started off at 50mg. I'd say I noticed an positive cumulative effect within a few days. Maybe 3-5 is more accurate. I wanted a stronger effect and higher dose for sleep so ive been on 100mg.

Lyrica definitely over valium IMHO with nardil. Valium is a gaba agonist, thats how it calms you down. Lyrica actually increases the amount of gaba released into your brain. with nardil there to keep gaba from breaking down, the anxiolytic effect is cumulative and doesnt stop after a certain number of hours like valium.

Deficits in gaba brain levels are attributed to being one of the main contributors to SA. The combo of Lyrica and Nardil uses their different mechanisms to increase gaba release and levels in brain, and then keep it from breaking down.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

ill try it out. ill see if my dr will prescribe it. she going to be retiring soon. so i have to find another quickly. wait a minute. what is lyrica? is it a psychotropic? ill find out. maybe my general prac can prescribe this. iam sure my psych will be kind of iffy mentioning lyrica to add with my nardil.


----------



## stillsearching (Feb 22, 2012)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> ill try it out. ill see if my dr will prescribe it. she going to be retiring soon. so i have to find another quickly. wait a minute. what is lyrica? is it a psychotropic? ill find out. maybe my general prac can prescribe this. iam sure my psych will be kind of iffy mentioning lyrica to add with my nardil.


 Get on the MAOI first , then worry about getting something added. General Doctor could prescribe lyrica alrite as its used for things like chronic pain. Asking a psych for something with an MAOI from getgo may make them think you wont be carefull taking medications with the MAOI and there are a lot you cant take.


----------



## mr t (Jan 28, 2010)

Zendog,

Try titrating up the dose slowly like increasing 15mg every week and then holding at 60mg for a while. Even slower is better but its hard to be patient.

I think i might of stayed at 45mg for 2 weeks before upping to 60. 

If you are getting the bad side effects like last time either try dropping the dose for a week or so and then back up. Also taking with food seemed to decrease side effects for me but also efficacy, so i take my nardil on empty stomach first thing when i wake up.

Or stay on a lower dose and add lyrica to kick anxietys ***.

After that if you still feel like u need a mood boost/increased confidence and desire to socialize you could try nuvigil for dopamine boost! That definitely will help fight weight gain.

I take 45mg nardil, 75mg nuvigil both on empty stomach in AM. 100mg lyrica 2 hrs before bed. (takes about 2 hours to kick in)


----------



## stillsearching (Feb 22, 2012)

Selegeline in high dosages30+mg is supposedly as effective as nardil/parnate and doctors might be more willing to RX it.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

stillsearching said:


> Get on the MAOI first , then worry about getting something added. General Doctor could prescribe lyrica alrite as its used for things like chronic pain. Asking a psych for something with an MAOI from getgo may make them think you wont be carefull taking medications with the MAOI and there are a lot you cant take.


iam on it already been on it since early november.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

what condition do i fake to my general prac so i can get my broadway acting lessons underway and practice my movie script for getting lyrica or should i just tell him why i want it?


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

He might give you Seroquel


----------



## mr t (Jan 28, 2010)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> what condition do i fake to my general prac so i can get my broadway acting lessons underway and practice my movie script for getting lyrica or should i just tell him why i want it?


Tell him about anxiety benefits uve read from adding lyrica to nardil and the mechanism by which it would help like i explained in an earlier post. If you sound very informed you've got a better chance. Also starting at a low dose like 50mg would make him more comfortable with the idea. Definitely mention that it would be a low dosage and benefit anxiety AND sleep.

Good luck!


----------



## Cheeko (Oct 21, 2018)

mr t said:


> When it first starts working it was very subtle. Id be in situations that would normally cause huge spikes in anxiety and cause me to freeze up and i would feel less anxiety and more comfortable in the situation. I didnt notice it in the moment bc it felt natural to be more social i guess. But later i would examine the situation and notice the difference . Then it seemed likr werk by week the improvements grew more substantial.
> 
> The strange thing about it is that u don't think "wow this is incredible, im sl happy i could celebrate". Its more like u feel like uve been in that state of mind ur whole life and its not a huge deal. Its really surreal.
> 
> The great thing that i feel separates nardil from all other drugs besides the obvious tremendous benefits is that ive *never* felt medicated. I feel like im not taking any medication. Being on ssris always made me feel numb, detached or tired.


This is a really interesting post thanks Mr T. I've been doing my research on Nardil the past few days, with the intention of trying it myself. I've read so many great success stories but people often don't explain so precisely how they feel and how the medication works as clearly as this.

I was worried that this medication may be another substance like alcohol, benzo's or dopamine-type 'feel good' stimulants which mask the underlying problem and make you *feel* anxiety-free and uninhibited socially, but really it's just a mask or social crutch and the problem is still there...plus you run the risk with many 'medications' of tolerance developing and the substance developing side-effects over time and/or stopping working and just adding to your problems.

I'm not seeing that with Nardil. Yes it has side effects for some, but these seem to go away and I'm reading stories of people taking it for over a decade and it still being effective and the side effects non-existent or manageable.

What conclusions can we take away from Nardil as a treatment for social anxiety and why it's so successful for the vast majority of people?

I have several theories I'd like to discuss:

1) Many people with social anxiety may have some a common chemical imbalance (probably GABA is involved) in the brain which Nardil helps to regulate very effectively so people just feel normal and anxiety feelings are lowered.

2) Treatment-resistant depression in many cases may be the primary illness and social anxiety may be a secondary problem. If the depression is treated, the anxiety also lessens considerably and goes away eventually as people become more able to be themselves, feel normal and socialise. This may explain why Nardil doesn't work for some people (i.e. there's no depression and anxiety is more 'learned behaviour' and/or linked to a persons personality and psychological issues unresolved).

3) Social anxiety is a complex disorder. I think medications like Nardil and Xanax can make you feel drastically improved quickly. However often (even in depressed people) there's always still 'work to be done' by you, on your personality, how you deal with anxious feelings, and your lifestyle choices. The more you challenge your fear, change your life towards achieving things and learn how to respond to what are normal anxiety signals everyone feels, the more confident you get. Anxiety eventually stops becoming a social barrier. I think Nardil may be great in that regard, in getting people to a level where they can start that process.

That's probably why we hear stories from so many who take Nardil who say they become more social and confident *over time* as in it's a gradual process. Some people go on to do things they wouldn't have dreamed possible like having large groups of friends or pursuing social careers i.e. teaching people, public speaking or becoming actors/singers. That's not the drug doing that. It's the people themselves just being their true selves and learning how to channel their energy and break out of fear habits to grow their confidence.

Thoughts? Be interested in comments from Nardil patients.


----------

